# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Подскажите как настроить Kerio Personal Firewall 4.2.3

## PORSHEvchik

Прошу помочь в настройке данного файрвола. Если есть человек который готов помочь, то тогда буду устанавливать, а то моя последняя попытка самостоятельной настройки, привела к печальным последствиям. По некоторым причинам о других файерах даже не думаю (хочу только этот  :Smiley:  ) Совсем не понимаю как можно битторенту разрешить нормальную работу, получается что каждый подключившийся к раздаче использует другой порт, а соответственно, я вынужден сидеть и как дурак тыкать на "РАЗРЕШИТЬ", что совсем не реально, я видимо в этом направлении программ совсем тупой  :Sad: 
  Причина установки в том, что в нашей городской сетке ну очень серьёзно напрягают всякие малолетки-хакеры недоделаные. Засёк попытки скачки инфы, и удачные попытки доведение ОС до сбоя  :Furious3:  . Хочу засечь кто лезет, сообщить провайдеру, и исключить(или усложнить) такие попытки в дальнейшем. Хотелось-бы получить пояснения в настройках обычным понятным языком(на пальцах  :Cheesy:  ), а не то что в инструкции пишут, ничего там не понял.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Так как никакой реакции нет, то прошу админов удалить мою тему, или переместить в корзину за неинформативность :Sad:  Для себя я её закрыл. Следить за ней не буду.

----------

